# Recommended aquscaping tools?



## Wulfen (31 Jul 2018)

Hello all.
What tools do you recommend for first planting then maintaining the aquascape?
Lots of varying prices out there. I don't want cheap tat but neither do I want to spend money that's not needed.
Cheers


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (31 Jul 2018)

I have a Viv wave scissors and a straight tweezer. It’s a good price/quality item from eBay. That’s all you need. For general maintenense I have a tube brush, a tooth brush, a sponge and a Eheim algae scraper.


----------



## Siege (31 Jul 2018)

Tools I use In general
-Wave scissors (worth paying extra for decent dennerle or Tropica ones, weighted much better) I found viv a good make in past, never used their scissors though.
-Small tweezers
-Massive dennerle tweezers (amazingly useful, stops you getting your arm wet!)
-Small spring scissors* (use them for most things nowadays, brilliant for trimming carpet plants)
-Normal Tooth brush
-Tooth brush with metal brush bit (£2 for 3 from Wilko) brilliant for cleaning hardscape
1.5m bendy brush for cleaning glassware and filter tubing
-Dennerle cleanator sponge (couldn’t live without it!)
-Big bottles of basic Tesco white bottle bleach  (cleaning co2 diffuser and glassware)

*i think Dave at AG still has a pair in his bargain bin for £8 if you are calling him.

Ps. What drop checker did you order from AG? The hang on ones that he has got are nice.


----------



## Siege (31 Jul 2018)

Forgot to mention a substrate leveller -
Proper one or old credit card or set square type ruler thing!
Also paint brush
And Super glue, gel or liquid depending on what you are using it for (maybe fine fishing line for attaching moss if not gluing)


----------



## Wulfen (31 Jul 2018)

Siege said:


> Tools I use In general
> -Wave scissors (worth paying extra for decent dennerle or Tropica ones, weighted much better) I found viv a good make in past, never used their scissors though.
> -Small tweezers
> -Massive dennerle tweezers (amazingly useful, stops you getting your arm wet!)
> ...


Many thanks, Siege. Put my order in already but will give him a ring tomorrow to add a few more bits scissors, tweezers etc
The drop checker is the one supplied in the kit
https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquarium-co2-kit-pro-se-complete-system-673-p.asp
I just watched the Dennerle cleanator sponge in action on youtube. When He started using the wire wool side I was cringing but was amazed it did not make any scratches!

I was thinking of using thin fishing line to attach the java moss. Can it be glued without a problem?


----------



## Siege (31 Jul 2018)

The stick on drop checker in the kit is better because you can move it around depths of the tank.
The hang on ones look much nicer though!

Cleanator sponge is brilliant. Use it all the time. In fact only use the rough side. Especially as I have hard water. Doesn’t mark the glass at all. 

Re Moss. Can use fine fishing line or gel superglue (not too much as goes white under water).


----------



## Nigel95 (31 Jul 2018)

TURKEY  BASTER


----------



## Wulfen (31 Jul 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> TURKEY  BASTER


Nice one 
Got to try this neat idea.


----------



## Nigel95 (31 Jul 2018)

I guess my video was not good enough?


----------



## Zeus. (1 Aug 2018)

Siege said:


> Cleanator sponge is brilliant. Use it all the time. In fact only use the rough side. Especially as I have hard water. Doesn’t mark the glas



 ordered one, seems good


----------



## tiger15 (1 Aug 2018)

Battery operated tooth brush.  It’s submersible,  can access difficult to reach areas, and focus brushing without disrupting the surroundings.


----------



## Zeus. (1 Aug 2018)

tiger15 said:


> Battery operated tooth brush.  It’s submersible,  can access difficult to reach areas, and focus brushing without disrupting the surroundings.



Used one for some time occasionally without an issue


----------



## Nigel95 (1 Aug 2018)

Zeus. said:


> ordered one, seems good



I really Love the cleanator. It’s Awesome. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (1 Aug 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> I really Love the cleanator. It’s Awesome.



Agreed. For me it was quite a game changer.
Not cheap but worth it and don’t last forever. Some metal filings come off with time but they don’t do any harm.

I have a turkey baster in my box of stuff. Gonna rig up some tubing to it


----------



## Wulfen (1 Aug 2018)

Nigel95 said:


> I guess my video was not good enough?



Haha 
Now I have two references to work from


----------



## Wulfen (1 Aug 2018)

tiger15 said:


> Battery operated tooth brush.  It’s submersible,  can access difficult to reach areas, and focus brushing without disrupting the surroundings.


Good tip


----------



## tiger15 (12 Aug 2018)

Manual hair trimmer for carpet plant mowing.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Manual-Vin...b5118071650ac1d2365bcb3fffd0a47&ul_noapp=true


----------



## rebel (12 Aug 2018)

Syringe with a bit of airline tubing attached to it. For spot dosing.


----------



## Barliman (17 Aug 2018)

Wulfen said:


> Hello all.
> What tools do you recommend for first planting then maintaining the aquascape?
> Lots of varying prices out there. I don't want cheap tat but neither do I want to spend money that's not needed.
> Cheers



My main tools are a curved-blade pair of scissors and a pair of bent-tip tweezers. They're both invaluable.


----------



## tiger15 (3 Jul 2019)

Telescopic back scratcher and shrimp net.  The back scratcher is great for straightening up entangled plants and smoothing substrate.  The shrimp net is good for picking up plant debris.  Both are made of aluminum, easy to store, and extendable to great length.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (3 Jul 2019)

Some of my maintenance stuff. I only have to deal with a Nano. Square bucket for water changes and cleaning stuff, Large 2.2 Litre jug for top ups. The obvious scrapers and tweezers. The long Dog Tooth brush is handy and so is the extra long Artists brush for more delicate jobs. I’ve also got siphon hoses and nets etc.


----------

